# pretreating



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Will pretreating walks with calcium work well on an inch or so of snow? Will it create enough brine?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

granular? probably not. Asphalt and concrete sidewalks are different but when I pretreated my drive with calcium, it melted off the really little accumulations probably 1/3 of an inch and under. Some areas it worked better than others. But it would probably have worst results on concrete since thats elevated and exposed to wind and colder temperatuires which would cause the sidewalks to freeze up more and allow more snow to accumulate.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Depends on the mositure content of the snow, temperature, amount applied and other factors but it can burn an inch off.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I would say so*

I think it does a great job when pre-treating. We go about 4 pounds per 1,000 square feet if expecting a steady snow. Based on the the conditions mentioned above as well as ground temperature, and snow fall rate it will generally do a good job. If the rate is too fast, it will keep the snow from bonding and your shovel crew can remove it easier and faster.


----------



## Brinemaster (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you tried using salt brine ahead of the storm. Will dry and remain until precipitation. The brine created will prevent the ice from bonding. Much cheaper alternative to cal. or mag.


----------



## bharkness (Oct 8, 2008)

Pretreating with mineral well brine will melt 1 to 11/2 of snow on contact and keep any more than that from bonding to the walk way.
Call us we have brine.
Brad 
800-286-7312 MCS


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

bharkness;1302299 said:


> Pretreating with mineral well brine will melt 1 to 11/2 of snow on contact and keep any more than that from bonding to the walk way.
> Call us we have brine.


Although I agree that pretreating with brine helps with the prevention of bonding, it will not make a 1.5" accumulation melt away or disappear. There will still be a sloppy mess to deal with.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

We have sprayed walks(with brine) and sprinkled a little bit of rock on sidewalks and surprisingly seen bare/ Wet walks if we get one inch but if you get more than one you're pushing it.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

we ship 275 gallon totes to full truck loads on our decated fleet of trucks products range from 23% to 33% we can also blend any ratio of brine you want give us a call


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ChlorideGuy;1308042 said:


> we ship 275 gallon totes to full truck loads on our decated fleet of trucks products range from 23% to 33% we can also blend any ratio of brine you want give us a call


Have you ever figured out the furthest distance to ship before it becomes cost prohibative?
Don't have any brine wells out here in Ct.Rock salt is still 68.50 a ton.I see some are making there own brine.
Leigh


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

Leigh,

yes we have. and it is still cost effective to ship to Ct. no prob. give myself or Ed a call @ 1 877 3 4BRINE we can get you a quote out 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

bharkness;1302299 said:


> Pretreating with mineral well brine will melt 1 to 11/2 of snow on contact
> Call us we have brine.
> Brad
> 800-286-7312 MCS


Horse hockey



TCLA;1302305 said:


> Although I agree that pretreating with brine helps with the prevention of bonding, it will not make a 1.5" accumulation melt away or disappear. There will still be a sloppy mess to deal with.


/\ /\ /\

What he said.


----------

